# ALMS at Mid-Ohio



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone going to the ALMS race this weekend at Mid-Ohio? Look us up at the Panoz Racing garage area. Our friend is GM for Panoz Racing (we actually met when we were the Coke liaison and he was communications manager for the Olive Garden/Team Rafanelli in 2001-2002). Great racing series.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

ronaldvetteron said:


> Anyone going to the ALMS race this weekend at Mid-Ohio? Look us up at the Panoz Racing garage area. Our friend is GM for Panoz Racing (we actually met when we were the Coke liaison and he was communications manager for the Olive Garden/Team Rafanelli in 2001-2002). Great racing series.


I went last year, but unfortunately can't make it this year. SPEED World Challenge and ALMS are two of my favorite racing series. 

Hope you have a great weekend. :cheers


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

yep I was there with Autosport Development /Trenton Forging ...awesome weekend........ The GTO did well....finished 9th in the GT class........


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

WIKID 04 said:


> yep I was there with Autosport Development /Trenton Forging ...awesome weekend........ The GTO did well....finished 9th in the GT class........


Congrats to the team. That is a very respectible outing in a tough class. :cheers 

I was happy to hear that John Heinricy, who I've raced against in SCCA T1 numerous times stepped into a factory CTS-V and finished 2nd. 

I think I'm going to find the time to watch this one on TV. You have any idea when SPEED is going to air it?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That is awesome. Love that AD car!

Got this special intel from a buddy of mine...does it ring true?



> I spent some time with the GTO crew this weekend at Mid Ohio, and gleaned a few tidbits about their program.
> 
> The most important being they are readying a second car, and will have it at the Cleveland race. This is important as it will double their ammount of development info.
> 
> ...


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> Congrats to the team. That is a very respectible outing in a tough class. :cheers
> 
> I was happy to hear that John Heinricy, who I've raced against in SCCA T1 numerous times stepped into a factory CTS-V and finished 2nd.
> 
> I think I'm going to find the time to watch this one on TV. You have any idea when SPEED is going to air it?


MAY 28th 3pm on SPEED TV


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That is awesome. Love that AD car!
> 
> Got this special intel from a buddy of mine...does it ring true?


You know me as ROCKOS GTO on the other brd.

Well YES and NO.... its not from an '06 CV8. I cant remember what the race name was but the Holden built 2 cars for the endurance race,they won the race then dismantled the cars. and the rearend were just sitting there. so they picked them up , and made there own modification to them. They do get some insite help from Holden, but they are working with Pontiac right now too. But things are getting better every race. If your buddy was there, I probably met him, since I was with them all weekend long.

Rock


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

WIKID 04 said:


> MAY 28th 3pm on SPEED TV


Sweet, thanks. :cheers


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

We had a great time. A good friend of ours is GM for the Panoz team so we spent Saturay and Sunday with Ed in the garage and trailer. We used to be with Ed when he was communications and marketing manager for Gabriel Raffaneli's Olive Garden team in ALMS (I was the executive liaison to the team for Coke). Ed was talking about the GTO. He likes the GTO and he loves the LS1/2 series engine as he was with the Suntrust Team in GrandAm last year and knows a fair bunch about the engine and its potential. In fact, he said that there is lots more coming for this because of the GrandAM. As an aside, our 21 year-old son, recent NASCAR Tech grad, is in the running to wrench on the #51 Panoz car in ALMS. We hope this comes through as it is a great job and incredible resume material.


----------



## Humbler (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone going to the Rolex race in 3 weeks?


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

I thought about it.........but cant get the time off work.......


----------

